# Shopping List Suggestions!



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Our little guy comes home in two weeks (YAY!) so we're heading to PetSmart this weekend to get him everything he'll need. 

I'm hoping to get some suggestions from all of you on the best things to buy. So far, we have an exercise pen, crate, puppy food, leash and collar from the breeder. 

Can you recommend some treats, toys, and anything else your dogs seem to like? Am I missing anything?

Thanks!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Suzy,
I hadn't been on the Forum for months, so sorry. I'm Ana, live in Guatemala with my two Havs, Mojito and Mambo. They're both showdogs, champions already, but mainly pampered pets while not showing. ) I don't know if I'm a great influence on this because I loooove shoping for them, but a few pointers. You have the basics (pen, crate...) Get a comfy bed (mine love the round ones, but nothing too plush, in Guatemala it rarely gets below 60 and they're hot all the time). A comb, pin brush (no balls on the tips), to get him used to grooming from now. Nail clipper if you'll be doing it yourself, styptic powder (to stop the bleeding in case you cut the quick, nothing serious), toothbrush and toothpaste, doggie wipes are good too for in-between baths. As far as toys, mine are not crazy about the hard rubbery things like they sell you for teething puppies. I read Havs prefer (and mine did) smaller toys with rope (but small enough so they can carry it around), and anything squeaky and that makes noise, they love!! As far as treats, stay away from greenies (I've read a lot about choking hazards) and rawhide. I've stuck to cow ears, which they both LOVE and bully sticks (curled, braided, straight.. any shape). Don't get pig ears, they're too greasy and may upset a stomach and stain furniture.
hope that helps! Congrats on your new little guy! Do you have a name already? I'd love to see photos.

Ana


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

A comfy pad for the crate.

My Hav likes puperoni snacks, I tried 6 or 7 different snacks until we found 2 that he likes.

Get some enzyme based cleaner spray for the indoor accidents.

Depending on where you live a coat or sweater.

I find that I went too overboard with the toys. Skinez - stuffed animals without the stuffing are his favorite, we give odor-free bully sticks for chewing, and some chew toys (teething ring, tires with rope etc). My hav didn't go for any of the Kong products so that was a waste for me. 

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah as Ana said, get a bed. We got two of the cheap round ones at CVS (drug store for $6 each). We keep one in the kitchen which is where we keep the crate, litter box, and food. Sammy keeps all of his toys in his bed (not his crate - he does sleep in the crate at night). We keep one bed in the kitchen and one in the Living Room. Sammy shuffles his toys between the 2 depending on where we are.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leash, harness, Greyhound comb (it is expensive compared to other's but you really do get what you pay for with this comb, it is the best for our breed), pin brush without the balls on the end, dish for water and food, beds, beds, beds, crate either wire or plastic, shampoo and conditioner (ask your breeder), and so much more.

I provide my puppy buyers with a list and links to great web sites too. Check with your breeder.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

You'll want to order an ID tag right away. In addition to enzyme solution, you might think about investing in a carpet cleaner. We have a Bissell SpotBot, which has been put to more use than I care to admit. My dogs LOVE bully sticks and occasionally play with their "Go Dog" cow or "Skineez" raccoon. I bought all types of toys, but most were a waste. Wait and see how your little guy does walking on a leash, but one of my dogs really benefited from a "Wonder Walker" harness. If your local PetSmart offers training and obedience classes, consider signing up right away. We attended a 6-week class that was geared for small breeds and found it very worthwhile (wide range of topics including how to teach basic commands, tricks, nutrition, grooming, behavior issues, etc). They also offered a free potty training class. A friend loaned me a copy of "Good Dog 101" by Christine Dahl, and I found this to be a good all-around resource. Congratulations on your new addition, and good luck! We all look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Some really great websites are:

www.petedge.com
www.dog.com
www.harrybarker.com

So many more but I can't think of them all now, I'm sure others will add to the list.

Make sure you have a good cleaner for accidents, lots of stuff to chew on, and beds. I also use baby blankets to keep in their crates. They're softer than towels and small so they're easy to wash. I have several for each dog and buy them at Target or TJ Maxx, not expensive at all.

If you're planning to take your puppy with you on errands and stuff I'd invest in a car seat. It's tough to drive with a squiggly puppy in the car. Much safer for everyone if the dog is restrained, my vet said she sees so many dogs injured in cars.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I forgot about the comfy crate pad, and the enzyme solution, how could I?? With two untouched adult males, that's still a must as they "potty" outside, but marking is a whole different thing to them... ugh... LOL None of the several Kong products were favorites here either, just for hiding treats, then they forget about it. I too wasted so much money in too many toys they didn't like. They just love plastic bottles, and petadvisor sells some great canvas covers so they don't swallow any plastic or hurt their gums while chewing (although mine love to get the bottle out of the cover, so game's over..) 

good luck!

P.S. Heather, the adorable white dog in your photo, is he/she still a puppy, or did a groomer give it a really great puppy clip?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Batteries for your camera!!! :welcome:


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the great info! We're so excited and we'll be posting lots and lots of pics when he arrives!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Treats: I NEVER gave henry treats as a pup - only for training. He was fed 3x a day, and I wanted to make sure he got the best proper nutrition.
Training: Books for you, and from PetSmart "Nature's Recipe
Car: a car seat for safety

hav fun


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

- HARNESS - this is huge. Puppy necks are so fragile and sensitive, you don't want to hurt your new little baby's neck, collars can be dangerous, if s/he darts too fast it is possible to break or severely injure the neck.
- Travel crate (hard one for the car, soft one [Sherpa] if you will be flying)
- Crate pads (got a great set at Pet Supermarket)
- Wee Pads
- Toothbrush and paste (special doggy kind, of course! get the toothbrush that has bristles on top and bottom, this helps to keep puppy's mouth open while you are brushing, it's sooo much easier than the regular kind!)
- Ear Cleaner
- Donut doggy bed (I have the kind that you can unzip the cover and wash)
- Nail Clippers (the guillotine kind are the best!)
- Stypic Powder (just in case you accidentally clip the quick)
- NutriCal 
- Microfiber Towel for quick drying after baths
- ShamWows (great for cleaning up potty accidents)
- Carpet cleaner (the kind with active enzymes that break up the scents)
- Saline Solution (for rinsing puppy's eyes if anything gets in there, or in case s/he has any tear staining)
- Shampoo & Conditioner (I use BioGroom fluffy puppy tearless shampoo, it's good)
- Grooming Spray (you can also use 1 part conditioner 6 parts water in a spray bottle instead)
- Pin brush no balls (I use and LOVE the Chris Christensen 7.5" Wood Pin Brush, its amazing: http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=507)
Greyhound style comb (I use Lil Pals brand, because it's the perfect tiny size)
- Puppy Vitamin Treats with Glucosamin and Vit C (like Zuke's)
- Ceramic or Stainless Steel Food Bowl X 3
- Bully Sticks MADE IN USA Only
- Small Squeaker Plush (mini Skineez toys are awesome!!)
- Teething toys
- Puppy litter pan
- Water Bottle (attaches to outside of ex pen)
- Scissors with rounded tips (to trim hair between pads of paws, rounded tips so you don't accidentally stab your pup with the sharp ends)
- Carpet protector - Rubbermaid Hard Floor Chair Mat (if your ex pen will be set up on top of carpet, I highly recommend putting down one of these, we use one and it has saved our carpet a couple of potty accidents: http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc..._Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=)

Treats - buy ones you can break up into pieces for training. I highly recommend anything made by Zukes, Newman's Own, Avoderm, So Natural, and Nutro Natural Choice. These brands are all made in the US or Canada, and they are made of all natural, human grade ingredients. Avoid anything that is not MADE in US/Canada. If it says distributed by such and such company, chances are there are ingredients from China, which is very worrisome since they do not have any meat grading standards, so you really do not know what you're feeding your pup. Keyword to look for is MADE in US/Canada.

Of course, you want to purchase some of the food that your breeder has been feeding your pup. You also want to do some research to decide if you want to continue feeding your pup that same food. My breeder was feeding Purina Pro Plan Puppy, but I didn't like the ingredients and processing so I changed him over to Orijen Puppy which I am extremely happy with.

If I think of anything else I will add it to this post  Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! Thanks SO much for all the advice on what to get everyone! 

We're so excited- 10 days and counting!!!


----------

